# rubber ducky lookin ass



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

*slaps the roof of my pigeon* this bad boy can fit so many peas in it


----------



## mattie (Feb 21, 2020)

*quit starin at me with them big ol eyes empty head lookin ass*


----------

